# pop corn oil remover off clothes?



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok DD got a job at the local movie theater:dance:. while pumping the pop corn butter back into the can she got back splash on her uniform, I was hoping that someone here could give me some ideas on how to remove oil stains out of clothes? I would enjoy any help or ideas.
Barb


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have had good success with Murphy's Oil Soap.
Pour directly onto the oil stain and wash as usual.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Dish soap with grease fighter should help. I also like the Spray n Wash stick.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I usually use dawn dish soap. It's great for food and grease stains. Salt to absorb the grease, then brush off, then soap to lift the grease out of the fabric. You may have to do this a few times to get it all.


----------



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey thanks! I'll give it a try.
Barb


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I was just reading a blurb somewhere about using cocca cola. the bubbling helps remove the stains. It was saying the Canadian armed forces use it on their uniforms......might be worth a try


----------

